# Any fish suitable for 1 gallon bowl?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi, are there any fish suitable for a 1 gallon bowl? I am certainly not talking about goldfish! Those get to big for a 5 gallon (ask my brother). But can any kind of fish live happily in an unfiltered, 1 gallon bowl? Or are those just made for inexpierenced new fish owners who have no idea how to stock a tank?

I just had a 1 gallon bowl sitting around and wondered if I could use it for anyhting, or if I just needed to throw it out. It's not all that important, I was just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

If it is actually "bowl" shaped just throw it out or put a house plant in it and some fabric around the outside.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Too small for anything you want to keep alive and healthy IMO. 

Mikaila had a good suggestion or get some glass beads and make something decorative out of it.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, I figured. What about a shrimp? Any kind of shrimp? A fish expert from TFK gave me a PM saying that there are some kinds of shrimp that would work. He didn't say which kind though. Anybody ever kept shrimp in a bowl?

Don't worry about the toxicity, I used to have my betta in a bowl. I just want a pet shrimp. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

You could put some low light plant like java fern or java moss in it and put some cherry shrimp in there they are very small. You would still have to be very careful with you water changes and you would have to put a top of some sort on it you could probably make one out of a pair of panty hose and a rubber band or if you have a small piece of screen like you use on a window you could use that to. You could use a desk lamp to light it with a compact flouresent bulb.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow! That is cool. What kind of terrain should I use for the bowl (gravel, sand, bare, rocks, etc.)? Don't worry about the water changes! I am responsable when I can afford it, and in this case, I can definately afford it (alot cheaper than setting up new tanks to satisfy the fish I already have which I am doing).

Anything I need to know about cherry shrimp (other than dechlorinateing the water, and water changes)? Water hardness, pH, temp? I can't find alot on the internet.

Thanks!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would use sand or really really small gravel and I would only get 1 or 2 tops. Here is a pretty good site:
Cherry Shrimp Breeding and Care - The Planted Tank


----------

